# USDM Decals



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay so majority of you have USDM rides...I was just wondering what decals do US cars usually have?Do you have registration stickers on the windshield etc.?

Like I mentioned before, USDM conversion is the thing here and a friend of mine wants it straight to the last detail...even the manual and engine stickers.

_My club is very meticulous regarding details...another members Civic got his engine decals and hood plate and owners manual from Japan._


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, the thing is, it all depends on where you live. Here in Florida, all we have is a rear license plate with a sticker in the corner that says when the registration expires.We have no vehicle inspections, so no stickers for that either. Some people put front plates on their cars, some don't, but none of them are state issued. We also don't have Sentras as nice as the Philipino Exaltas, at least in B14 trim. Most of the B14's here are about as nicely upholstered as a top of the line Kia Spectra- no leather, woodgrain , etc. Just basic bland transportation you find at a rental car place.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

N.Y. = inspection / registration stickers


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

texas inspection and registration sticker i think...

btw exalta why havent you responded to any of my PM's ?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wants USDM, why?
we get the suck end of the stick


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

true but think about it, everyone wants what they cant normally have. So
JDM=wants USDM cause its different
USDM=wants JDM cause its the pimp shit!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here are all the decals/tags I could find on my 1997 200SX:

Windshield (Texas registration and inspection - change color every year)









Front windows bottom-rear









Driver-side Door Jamb - hinge side









Driver-side Door Jamb - latch side









Radiator rail (above the radiator)









Under the Hood









Lew


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Okay so majority of you have USDM rides...I was just wondering what decals do US cars usually have?Do you have registration stickers on the windshield etc.?
> 
> Like I mentioned before, USDM conversion is the thing here and a friend of mine wants it straight to the last detail...even the manual and engine stickers.
> 
> _My club is very meticulous regarding details...another members Civic got his engine decals and hood plate and owners manual from Japan._



I'll send you stuff if you send me stuff


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you for the pics Lew (Ishadoff)  I'll copy those dcals for sure.Thanks again! :thumbup: 

Liu, have already sent you PM  

Slayer 2003, sure ill post a pic of the registration stickers i didnt use.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

These PDM registration stickers are for the lower right front windshield.












These are placed in the lower middle part of the rear windshield


----------

